# МРТ или рентген?



## lokster (6 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте.
Меня зовут Дмитрий. Мне 20 лет.
Волнует проблема следующая: если долго лежать на спине ( например спать на спине), то утром непонятная боль где-то внутри чуть выше пупка. Причём иногда кажется что даже где-то в спине. Эта боль усиливается , если надуваю живот.
Невролог сказал, что , возможно, из-за искривления позвоночника (у меня он есть, но не большой как я понял). Назначил рентген позвоночника. Так же посоветовал ,на всякие, сделать УЗИ брюшной полости.
УЗИ сделал - всё хорошо , кроме косвенных признаков нарушения минерального обмена ( нашли некоторое количество микролитов в почках).

Однако сейчас что-то заинтересовался. Если финансы позволяют сделать мрт, то не лучше ли сделать его? Читал что МРТ делают для обнаружения проблем в мягких тканях,суставах,хрящах, межпозвоночных дисках. По нему невозможно будет определить искривление позвоночника?

Причина такого вопроса проста - облучение при рентгене. Зачем лишний раз получать, если можно и не получать =).


----------



## Жаннат (7 Фев 2014)

При МРТ нет облучения.
Боль в области пупка может быть при  массе заболеваний. Для начала сходите к терапевту. Надо, чтобы вас посмотрел врач. Он назначит необходимое обследование, анализы. Одного УЗИ мало.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Фев 2014)

Невролог сделал правильные назначения. Выполняйте их, Дмитрий!


----------



## lokster (8 Фев 2014)

Жаннат написал(а):


> При МРТ нет облучения.
> Боль в области пупка может быть при массе заболеваний. Для начала сходите к терапевту. Надо, чтобы вас посмотрел врач. Он назначит необходимое обследование, анализы. Одного УЗИ мало.


Я выше это и написал, что при МРТ нету облучения.
Вопрос в другом: если нужен рентген позвоночника, то можно ли заменить этот самый ренгтен другим обследованием (МРТ)?
Кстати у нас в поликлиниках (муниципальных, город Спб) талончик на невролога выдаёт терапевт. Так что миновать терапевта я бы не смог =).


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Невролог сделал правильные назначения. Выполняйте их, Дмитрий!


Спасибо за ответ! То есть МРТ в этом случае был бы менее информативным чем рентген?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Фев 2014)

В настоящее время нет надобности в МРТ. Но если есть лишние деньги - тогда пожалуйста!


----------

